# Defacto and Tax Return



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi everybody,

Me and my partner are living at his mother's place. Does anyone know if we have to declare our defacto relationship on our tax return ?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you are in a defacto relationship it has to be declared on your tax return, it does not matter where you are living.


----------

